# CO and EO memo for multi-bld



## PatrickJameson (Apr 23, 2008)

I've looked around and I can't find any good methods for memorizing CO and EO for multi-bld. How does everyone else memorize CO and EO?

Right now I use visual but it really isn't that reliable for more than one cube.


----------



## Simboubou (Apr 23, 2008)

My best achievement in Multiblind is 4/4. I use pochmann for edges and 3-cycles for corners. I memorize both CO and CP with a visual memo. But I don't manage to do a 5/5. I am gonna use a pochmann-story method for corners, too.
I advise you to use à full pochmann method, It make less items to memorize ( Dennis advised me to do so... )


----------



## ShadenSmith (Apr 23, 2008)

You don't hear much about EO because a lot of people who do multi-BLD use M2, which doesn't require EO. You might want to look into learning that.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 23, 2008)

This is where my using hexadecimal has come in so handy. I have a 3-digit hexadecimal number for the EO and a 4-digit hexadecimal number for the CO. I put each one in a separate location in my room. For each one, I try to make up an image to go with the number. It's easiest when there are letters from the hexadecimal in the number - that usually makes for easy memorizations. For example, recently I had 1AD for EO; I remembered that as the year 1 AD - very easy.

I'll give a couple more examples with just random scrambles I'll generate now (scrambled with the cube the way you're going to solve, but I won't bother explaining my hexadecimal packing method, since it's the memorization I'm trying to show, not the packing method). I'm just going to put down the first thing I thought of - it's similar to what I'd come up with doing a multiBLD for real.
L' F' R U D' L F L' U D2 L2 B R2 F U2 B L F' B' D' F' R L' F B'
EO: 797 - I graduated high school in 1979, so I'd remember a group of seven people from my class graduating (probably throwing hats in the air)
CO: 015C - I'd think of 15 cassettes stacked in piles, perhaps 3 stacks of 5.

B2 F' L R F2 B' U2 L' R2 U2 L' U B F L' B D' F2 R' D' B2 L B' U2 R
EO: FAF - I use "Fat Albert" as my image for the letter pair FA, so the first thing I thought of was "Fat Albert flying".
CO: 02D4 - First thing I thought of was 2 packs of D batteries, with 4 in each pack.

I have recently switched to M2, so I don't need EO anymore for 3x3x3 multiBLD. However, I still do EO this way for 5x5x5 BLD (I haven't switched for 5x5x5 central edges yet).


----------



## Lucas Garron (Apr 24, 2008)

I suggest doing 2-step CO and naming cases with standard mnemonics (images/consonants, etc.)
It works like here, but you condense the first two algs into a larger set of algs. My, what I have to update on my site...

EDIT: Uh, as Tim just posted, I actually do NOT recommend CO or EO for multi. I just use it because I rarely do multi.


----------



## tim (Apr 24, 2008)

I suggest not doing CO and EO at all. What a waste of memory.


----------



## alexc (Apr 24, 2008)

tim said:


> I suggest not doing CO and EO at all. What a waste of memory.



I agree, learn Old Pochmann or M2 or commutators or freestyle.


----------



## hait2 (Apr 24, 2008)

i still do CO. i switched to commutator/freestyle/whatever-you-wanna-call-it edges. but for CO i have an image for each possible configuration of 4 corners, so to memorize CO, i just need 2 images. i shove them in a pre-built room and that's that. 
i don't really do serious multi though, due to lack of cubes so i can't say how this scales up.
(technically i don't have an image for each rotationally identical configuration, so this keeps the image #s down a lot)

ideally i'd suggest staying away from orientation phases completely like tim mentioned


----------

